# Why I cannot connect my laptop to my Modem Zyxel Q1000Z



## ciphercong (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi I would really appreciate your help in advance.

I was trying to setup my modem last night (before that Centurylink told me they have 'switched on' my internet service from outside of my apartment, as I chose to use my own modem. It's a Zyxel Q1000Z.

At first I was able to connect my laptop with the modem, my laptop showed it connected to the 'network 3' via cable and I was able to surf the homepage of 196.168.0.1, as instructed on Centurylink's 'how to setup modem' page. Then I got lost because I realized I dont have either the PPP username or the PPP password. 

So I called their tech hot line for help, after a 30 minutes terrible conversation I tried everything: unplug power cord, use paperclip to click on reset button for 15 seconds... etc... after all I was so tried of this and hang up the phone. Now the wired thing is that my laptop could not find the cable connection ever since ! Even cable is connected between modem and my laptop (the modem indicated it connects to a device with the specific light on). Laptop coudn't find the network/modem through Ethernet cable now!

I then tried to connect via wifi and it requires passcode, which I had no idea what it is. 

So that's kind of the whole situation... I would really appreciate if someone can help me with this.. Also with the following steps after I connect my laptop with my modem again..

Thanks.. And happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Is this DSL or Cable internet access?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The manual should be here Basic Setup | Q1000Z | ZyXEL | Modems
Windows | Setup a Device | Wireless (Wi-Fi)


----------



## ciphercong (Nov 27, 2014)

Old Rich said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> Is this DSL or Cable internet access?



What do you mean? I am not sure I understand this. Now I can access internet by click on the 'WPS' button when I was trying to access via WI-FI, but still the cable connection doesn't work.


----------



## ciphercong (Nov 27, 2014)

ciphercong said:


> What do you mean? I am not sure I understand this. Now I can access internet by click on the 'WPS' button when I was trying to access via WI-FI, but still the cable connection doesn't work.



Also how can I change the password for modem wifi ? 


Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is your internet service provider using DSL (often the telephone company ) or cable ( often the TV company )?


----------



## ciphercong (Nov 27, 2014)

Old Rich said:


> Is your internet service provider using DSL (often the telephone company ) or cable ( often the TV company )?


ISP is Centurylink, I use a phone cord to connect modem. And a cat5e cord to connect my laptop with my modem/router. (This modem can be used as a router.)


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Centurylink is DSL. 

With Centurylink, there brand of modem/router is Zyxel. I don't if you can purchase Zyxel modem/router products. I know you can purchase Zyxel power line adapters, extenders and switchs. So I don't know where the OP got his "own modem/router" (Zyxel modem/router) or what the ISP provided. 

I have Centurylink and my modem/router is a PK5001 model. It's pretty straight forward setup once the phone line is activated...takes less than 3 minutes to get it up and running. 

I to wanted to use my own modem/router, a Linksys E4200, I contacted my local Centurylink customer support and was advised I could do so but that it was dependent on the compatibility of the Linksys modem/router to work with their (CenturyLink) firmware. It sounded a bit fishy to me, but I just left well enough alone.


----------



## ciphercong (Nov 27, 2014)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Centurylink is DSL.
> 
> With Centurylink, there brand of modem/router is Zyxel. I don't if you can purchase Zyxel modem/router products. I know you can purchase Zyxel power line adapters, extenders and switchs. So I don't know where the OP got his "own modem/router" (Zyxel modem/router) or what the ISP provided.
> 
> ...


yea I bought a refurnished Zyxel Q1000Z, totally as Centurylink asked. I originally have a Motorola modem and a Linsys router and now I can only put them in the boxes now...

Still trying to figure out how to connect this multifunctional modem (can be used as a router) with my computer using cable... Now I can reset wifi password and have all devices connected to the modem by wifi but cable didn't work.


----------

